# Paracord Rifle Sling - Woven 550 Parachute Cord



## benafrye

*11/07/2009* - I read an article a few months ago about a homemade rifle sling woven out of military spec 550 parachute cord. I researched online a little and saw people were making some really cool slings, belts, watchbands and so on, that double as survival rope if you ever get in a bind in the woods. I went up to Rucksack Military Surplus in Oakwood and bought a few bundles of paracord. I had a couple small quikclamps, and I got the rifle sling brackets from Bass Pro. I got the brackets clamped and started following the directions in the magazine. I figured out that using a pencil taped on the end of the string makes it much easier to weave quickly. In all, this took about an hour to do. I probably could have knocked it out in 30-40 mins if I could have focused, but it gets a little tedious. This is my first one, and I plan on trying some other patterns that I have found on the net soon. I will post as I try new things.

(If anyone needs the directions out of the Field and Stream magazine, PM me and I will try to scan the page and e-mail it to you or mabey I'll just post it here)

*11/12/09* - I just uploaded the Field and Stream page to this thread. Give it a shot if your interested. It doesn't take to long, and its cheap, and it works. It's slightly stretchy because of the weave, but incredibly tough. I was in the woods for a few hours last weekend with in on my shoulder and didn't even notice it there. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## WOODIE13

Pretty neat idea right there.  I have seen guys weave it for a handle for a key chain too.  Never enough uses for 550.


----------



## Slingblade

Nice work!  I always keep at least 1000' of 550 cord around...too many years of depending on it to give it up now.


----------



## Benji314

I like it. I bet it would look great with multiple colors. Keep up the great work and keep posting pics!!


----------



## sleeze

You know approximately how much parachord that took?  Looks like it would be a lot.


----------



## benafrye

sleeze said:


> You know approximately how much parachord that took?  Looks like it would be a lot.



It took approximately 65 ft of Parachute 550 cord. What's good about this pattern of weave is that it is one continuous piece of rope, unlike some of the other patterns that are a couple different pieces. I am working on scanning and posting the page  and uploading it here. I have seen some pictures of some amazing stuff our guys over in Iraq and Afganistan are doing with this stuff. I will try to get some links on here with that stuff to...

-Ben


----------



## benafrye

The following is the next sling I will try :

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=19&t=413437

There are some good links at this forum where they have discussed making paracord items.


----------



## mr45acp

Nice


----------



## wvdawg

nice job!


----------



## Knotwild

Kinda hard to adjust the length if not made just right isn't it?


----------



## bushidobam

Man this is cool.  Thank you for sharing this.  I'd much rather make my own than purchase one.


----------



## benafrye

Knotwild said:


> Kinda hard to adjust the length if not made just right isn't it?



Yes, it is not an adjustable sling, so it is important to get the length right. Here are a few pointers that I figured out while following the directions on the above post, that were not listed on the page.

-*Make sure you get your length right*. Take a length of 550 cord and start with about 30" or so and tie them to the forearm and butt stock of the rifle in the places that your sling brackets will be (or if they are quick detach swivels like shown above, then just tie the cord to the brackets and attach them to the rifle). Throw the rifle and cord over your shoulder, or across you chest (however you carry) and adjust the cord to a comfortable length. Place your clamps the same distance apart as the length of the starter cord and *ADD* one inch. The directions say to subtract one inch, but trust me; add one.

- *Use a pencil or pen to help with your weave.* Your project will go much faster if you have something with a small point to run through the alternating cords. I used a small pencil and duct taped it to the end of my 550 parachute cord after about 10 mins because it was so tedious trying to weave the limp end of the rope.

- *Weave through the lines close to the opposite clamp* and then tighten that weave all the way back up the sling. If you take your pencil and run it over and under the lines of cord near the clamp that is opposite to the one you are tightening the weaves to, it will reduce your chances of missing a line during your weave or getting it screwed up somehow. The opposite clamp keeps the lines separated clearly so you can see what you are doing. This really helps towards the end.


----------



## allenhorne

Best tutorial on the web.


----------



## marknga

Very nice tutorial. Great job on the sling.


----------



## snidley

Thanks. This ought to keep us off the streets and out of trouble for a while.


----------



## Hookedonhunting

I'm stoked.  I need to buy a spool or two and get going.  The only thing is i like to loosen and tighten my gun sling as needed.


----------



## MDS

Very Cool. I'll PM you some questions.


----------



## benafrye

MDS said:


> Very Cool. I'll PM you some questions.



Got you PM. I'll post some more pics of my new project soon.


----------



## MDS

benafrye said:


> Got you PM. I'll post some more pics of my new project soon.



Thanx


----------



## benafrye

MDS said:


> Thanx



Your welcome. I got a new bowsling I made that I will be posting soon.


----------



## benafrye

http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/ - Check this guys paracord site for inspiration.


----------



## benafrye

about to start another one


----------

